# Scientology and Psychology



## Pilgrim (May 31, 2006)

Interesting article here. 

Could it be there is such antipathy from Scientologists toward psychology because in a certain sense they have quite a bit in common? Psychology reinvents itself every few years because the latest cures (psychoanalysis, talk therapy, shock therapy, drugs) turn out to be no better than the old ones, but its adherents continue to spend thousands on it. Scientology does the same thing: 



> "High-level courses are aimed at the old-timers, not to recruit new members," explained leading critic Andreas Heldal-Lund, a Norwegian researcher who operates the website xenu.net. "It is just one more attempt in a long series to invent new stages for members to buy courses. Since they don't deliver what they promise, the cult needs to always make up new courses they can buy to resolve the reasons the last course didn't help."



[Edited on 6-1-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 1, 2006)

For that matter the latest evangelical fads that people fall for again and again has something in common with this too.


----------

